

$32M is ballsy, and I like it, but here's the problem - b0ing
http://b0ing.me/32m-is-ballsy-and-i-like-it-but-heres-the-problem/

======
gregorkas
I really liked your old theme... this one is kind of boring. Just saying.

I agree with the article though, but the thing people tend to forget is that
the phone can actually be a desktop computer too... which maybe makes it worth
it.

~~~
b0ing
I hope the desktop capability is a big seller too, but so far Microsoft has
been unable to sell the "all-in-one" experience at a highly successful level
with its phone, and they're much better known and more accessible for most
users than Ubuntu.

------
NicoJuicy
They don't have to hit 32M., it's not kickstarter.

They receive everything even it the goal hasn't reached ;)

~~~
b0ing
"This campaign will only receive funds if at least $32,000,000 is raised by
Wed 21 Aug 11:59PM PT."

~~~
NicoJuicy
Thanks, i thought indiegogo had no "time limit" and no goal to be reached.

